# Itouch Not Working



## bergice (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, all!

I am new to these forums and i want to ask about one thing.

My Itouch which is 16g is kind of weird now.

I used it as normally and when i was entering the passcode it said "IPOD IS DEACTIVATED, PLEASE TRY AGAIN IN 15 MINUTES!"
Then i tried again in 15 minutes and made sure i wrote it right.
Same thing happened only i had to wait 30 mins.
Then the same thing happened again and again!
So at last it said "PLEASE CONNECT TO ITUNES!"

So i did that and when i connected the Itouch to my PC, Itunes said "Cannot connect Ipod because it has a passcode on! Please enter the passcode on the IPOD!"

So i was stuck...

Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## christopher2405 (May 2, 2007)

It could be a firmware update recently installed. I would try contacting Apple, see what they say.


----------



## chabe (May 25, 2008)

hey i have the same problem with my ipod:sigh:

how did you solve it?:4-dontkno


----------

